# Open CPN



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I downloaded open CPN.it's still a mystery to me but hope to learn how to put it to work on my laptop. I've also downloaded some charts from NOAA. On another forum there are many many threads on and about using CPN. maybe we could do that here?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

OpenCPN is pretty much within the CF domain. If you have any questions, I do have it running on my desktop and netbook.

Jack


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

jackdale said:


> OpenCPN is pretty much within the CF domain. If you have any questions, I do have it running on my desktop and netbook.
> 
> Jack


What does CF domain refer to or mean?


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

CaptKermie said:


> What does CF domain refer to or mean?


CF = Cruisers Forum (Cruisers & Sailing Forums - Powered by vBulletin)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well guess I'll be hanging out there then! I did have a minor success last night.. got some charts to actually appear on the cpn screen. It keeps locking up though. I'm on XP and using firefox.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I use OpenCPN. It's not _the_ most user-friendly program, but it's pretty good.

So far, I've just been importing tracks from my GPS and overlaying them onto charts. The chart type library is huge, and it took me some trial-and-error to find the regular NIMA/NOAA charts for the Ches. Bay.

For reasons probably due to the way my old Garmin talks, OpenCPN couldn't seem to talk to my GPS. I downloaded a cheezy, free program called "EasyGPS". It downloads and saves my tracks as a .gpx file on my computer. Then, I import the file into OpenCPN, and it overlays it onto the chart as a purple trackline.

I can also import the .gpx file into Google Earth so I can see the track line overlayed onto a satellite view of the Ches. Bay.

I have not yet tried to have the GPS continuously plot a live track on OpenCPN as I sail, and I have not yet tried to plot routes on OpenCPN and import the route into the GPS.

I _have_ programmed waypoints (race course marks) into the GPS and they do show up on Google Earth and OpenCPN when I upload my data via EasyGPS.

What exactly are you trying to accomplish with OpenCPN? Maybe I can help or we can work on it together?


----------



## copacabana (Oct 1, 2007)

Denise, the developer of Open CPN posts on sailnet and has been very helpful in the past. Perhaps he'll join the discussion to answer your questions. I, for one, would be very interested in learning more about laptop charting with Open CPN, especially as more and more countries are releasing their charts in raster form to download for free.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I've managed to get all the charts (or most of them) for Chesapeake Bay and they seem to work ok so far. I'm not using a GPS on the Laptop yet. 

I'm trying to eventually use the laptop as a chart plotter. My handheld is a Lowrance I finder H2O gps and it's obsolete with the nautipath charts it has even though it's been great when in actual use.

Not sure which charts to load from NOAA but the ENCs seem to work


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

There's also quite a bit here in the Electronics Subforum. Have you looked there?


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> I've managed to get all the charts (or most of them) for Chesapeake Bay and they seem to work ok so far. I'm not using a GPS on the Laptop yet.
> 
> I'm trying to eventually use the laptop as a chart plotter. My handheld is a Lowrance I finder H2O gps and it's obsolete with the nautipath charts it has even though it's been great when in actual use.
> 
> Not sure which charts to load from NOAA but the ENCs seem to work


Oh, speaking of obsolete GPS's, I had to buy the Garmin proprietary serial data cable for my Garmin off of eBay, but because newer laptops don't have old 9-pin serial ports on them anymore, I had to buy a serial-to-USB adapter. Fun, fun!

West Marine has been having sales on the newer Garmin handhelds. You might look into upgrading, to avoid the communications issues that I've been having. It'll make chartplotting a breeze. They're affordable, full color, chock full of charts, and show depth curves I believe.

As much as I'd love to run a chart plotter, I don't think I have the energy budget to run a laptop like that, nor do I necessarily want to install a lot of energy. I still want to figure out the chartplotting function so that I have the option, at least.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

I need help too with Open CPN. I have successfully downloaded the Open CPN on a Vista PC using Microsoft Explorer. I have down loaded some NOAA charts, but cannot get them to open. That aside, how do I get the charts into the Open CPN chart list file? Since I'm not too savy on computers, please make any replies detailed and exact so I can follow step by step. Thanks for any help.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

That's what P----es me off. We buy things touted as great from great manufactures like Lowrance and Garmin and wind up with hundreds of $ worth of nothing. Hell I can't even find a way to connect mine to anything other then the 12 volt outlet cable.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

NCC320- I'll have to get home and review the procedure for selecting and displaying charts. I can't remember how to do it without the laptop in front of me.

Denise- I feel your pain. In your (our) case, the power port may also double as the data port. It is on my Garmin 72. You should Google your exact model and see what you can dredge up on cables and computer interfaces to see if we can get it to talk to a modern laptop. You may not have to upgrade.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I tried to get OpenCPN to work on my laptop and bought an external gps receiver for it. Its okay, but you definitely get what you pay for in it. 

I ultimately bought an Ipad and download the Chart&Tides app for $25. It isn't the greatest nav tool (neither is OpenCPN), but it took about 3 mins to be fully up and function. It also has the ActiveCaptain database stored offline, so you don't need wifi or 3G access to look up a marina or anchorage when cruising. Also have tide and current info. For $25, I think you get way more than you pay for in that case.

I beleive they also have an Ipod/Iphone version, but not sure how the gps works on those.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow, no kidding. Having ActiveCaptain, even in an offline mode would be great!


----------



## scotfree46 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Guys I have been doing some research on IPAD2 for Nav etc. I disscovered this site macsailing.net I got all my answers on this subject from there. Hope it helps 
Scott


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

FYI

The OpenCPN Manual

OpenCPN User Manual | Official OpenCPN Homepage


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I have and used OpenCPN on my netbook with a USB GPS that I bought for around $35 on Amazon. Works like a champ! I've plotted trips here and there and will continue to use it while planning and underway.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

tomperanteau said:


> I have and used OpenCPN on my netbook with a USB GPS that I bought for around $35 on Amazon. Works like a champ! I've plotted trips here and there and will continue to use it while planning and underway.


Tom

I have a similar set up. I seems to work well at home. I will test it out next week on the water.

I will also testing out the AIS function. I am somewhat concerned that two usb/serial connectors may conflict.


----------



## NCountry (May 25, 2006)

I used OpenCPN to navigate on the trip from Stuart, Fl. to Galveston, Tx last November. It was awesome!
I did take me just a little time to figure out how to get cpn to open the NOAA raster charts but once I accomplished that the things I was able to do with it were on the verge of incredible. It was my first trip as navigator with some much more experienced sailors onboard.
After downloading all the drivers from a cd for the Garmin chartplotter onbboard I was able to connect my lap top to it AND was able to connect a Garmin etrex to the lap top. It was incredibly accurate! Using the NOAA charts I was even able to call out depths as we crossed over into the Hawke Channel to withing 1 foot accuracy and give the helmsman about a 30 second advance notice of all depth changes. It ended up being more accurate than the Garmin Blue Charts that were on the plotter at the helm. The position of the boat came easily on the laptop and there didn't seem to be any delay at all in the positioning of the icon on the charts.
Since that trip I've actually had the guys from the crew calling me asking advice on routing and software for them and their buddies on other boats. OpenCPN (with a little bit of advance work before I arrived onboard) made me look like a real pro. We even used it along with a small nigh vision scope I had to navigate between Marathon and Key West at night. We never hit even one crab pot and arrived at both Key West and Galveston within about an hour of when I had told the crew we would arrive. I'm not trying to sell anyone anything (because it was all totally free) but OPENCPN was super easy for me to figure out and operate and I never had any problems with it freezing up or reporting inaccurate information. We used both it and the Garmin chartplotter to navigate and I have to say that the lap top and etrex GPS that was plugged into it actually became our primary source of navigational information for the trip. (I loved how all the tidal information was built into and displayed on the program.)
This is a highly recommended bit of navigational software in my book and I'll not be leaving home without it EVER!


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

jackdale said:


> ...I will also testing out the AIS function. I am somewhat concerned that two usb/serial connectors may conflict.


They shouldn't conflict at all. Your system should recognize the two connectors separately (even if combined in a USB hub), and assign a separate COM port for each (using Windows terminology here). Just be sure to select the correct COM ports for GPS and AIS within OpenCPN.

My general recommendation for everyone is to get a GPS puck that outputs NMEA on a pair of serial wires and split those wires into two outputs. Connect one pair of wires permanently to your VHF radio if it has DSC (since that enables the very important feature to send your GPS coordinates out with any distress call), and the second part of your split can go to your laptop (through a USB-serial converter if needed) for use with chart plotter software. You may need to also provide 5v or 12v power to the GPS puck, since NMEA does not provide for that.

The GPS puck can be found online (I have Garmin 18x LVC, but there are much less expensive ones out there), and the USB-serial converters for only a few dollars.


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Denise and NCC320

I have been using OpenCpn for about two yrs now and love it. I had Seaclear before and OpenCpn is so much easier. I run it on my Acer netbook with XP run great. Also have the USB GPS antenna from DeLorme which has its own software that you can DL for free. If you downloaded the Bata version that may be some of your problems. You need to make sure you have the latest stable vr 2.1.0 . As far as connecting charts go to the tool box(wrench icon) click the Charts tab and brouse for the file location where you saved your charts. You want the BSB charts from NOAA the ENC's don't like to work well. Download the users manual it is helpful.
As far as connecting to your H2O c sorry can't be done. I have one also and love it but that is the only draw back. Looks like you / we will have to upgrade to a Garmin.
Fair winds and Happy sailing. I am very jealous this yr I had to sell my boat because of the big D. So I guess it will be OPB's this yr.
Peter


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

A bit of a highjack, but having spent hours to get OpenCPN to work properly and download charts myself, I am just giving my relative experience.

While I have the gps capable Ipad2, I just bought the bluetooth remote gps receiver. Now I will have full gps functionality with the Ipad, even when using it down below. I no longer have to fire up the chartplotter, unless underway. No wires. No crazy drivers or days of figuring stuff out. It took less than a minute to activate and needed to know nothing. Just turn it on, tap the bluetooth button in settings on the Ipad and done. I was not able to get a signal with my gps adapter on the laptop without a clear shot at the sky.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

There are many ways to make this work, each with its plusses and minuses:


I have no direct experience with using a GPS antenna with built-in Bluetooth, but that sounds like an elegant solution. However, be forewarned that some people have had great difficulties getting OpenCPN to recognize certain brands of Bluetooth GPS devices. It's hit-and-miss. (See cruisersforum for theads on this topic.) Also, you can't easily feed the signal to a VHF radio for DSC support.

I also have a Delorme LT-20 that I picked up on Amazon for $18. That directly connects to USB which provides the needed power. The hardware hookup is easy, but you need special software to recognize its USB signal in chartplotter programs. This software used to be available for free download from Delorme, but is harder to fond these days. Likewise, you can't easily feed the signal to a VHF radio for DSC support.

I wanted BOTH a hardwire GPS connection to my VHF radio AND Bluetooth connection to my netbook, so I used the Garmin 18x LVC with a serial-Bluetooth dongle.

My "primary" GPS is a Garmin Oregon 400c handheld. You can easily connect it to a laptop with a standard USB cable, and OpenCPN recognizes it directly (just select "Garmin" under GPS). I almost decided to use this to feed GPS into OpenCPN, but I decided I wanted to be able to verify that the GPS feeding my radio was giving valid coordinates, so I went with the option shown above. Details of that are in this thread - although it is a little more complicated than beginners may be interested in.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I have two Garmin handhelds, a GPS72 and an older model that came with the boat. I looked at a couple of options for laptops and installed and played wtih SeaClear. 

In the end I bought a Garmin 441s for the helm, and the Garmin software for plotting waypoints offline on the bigger laptop screen ($29). I'm hooking everything up this weekend so I'll see if I made the right choice.

ActiveCaptain offline sounds really interesting. I need to see if it will work on a Windows laptop.

Jim


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Denise, if you're looking for the adapter cable to take a Garmin into your laptop for a GPS signal I think I remember seeing some Garmin cables on the clearance table in the New Castle DE West Marine. Call down and ask for Chris. If he doesn't have them he can probably find them for you.

Jim


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

RhythmDoctor said:


> ........some people have had great difficulties getting OpenCPN to recognize certain brands of Bluetooth GPS devices.......


Sorry RD, I meant that the bluetooth GPS receiver for the IPad was a 1min operation to activate. My laptop GPS receiver required installing a driver, messing with baud rates and the software.

iPad easy. Laptop not. I still use my laptop for non-Apple compatible applications. Otherwise, the IPad is my go to these days. Just typed this post on it with 3G Internet access, while sitting at the airport.


----------



## NCC320 (Dec 23, 2008)

justified said:


> Denise and NCC320
> 
> I have been using OpenCpn for about two yrs now and love it. I had Seaclear before and OpenCpn is so much easier. I run it on my Acer netbook with XP run great. Also have the USB GPS antenna from DeLorme which has its own software that you can DL for free. If you downloaded the Bata version that may be some of your problems. You need to make sure you have the latest stable vr 2.1.0 . As far as connecting charts go to the tool box(wrench icon) click the Charts tab and brouse for the file location where you saved your charts. You want the BSB charts from NOAA the ENC's don't like to work well. Download the users manual it is helpful.
> As far as connecting to your H2O c sorry can't be done. I have one also and love it but that is the only draw back. Looks like you / we will have to upgrade to a Garmin.
> ...


Thanks everyone. I've got it now. Used latest stable vr. 2.3.1 (which is what they are currently showing at websie) and NOAA raster (BSB) chart downloads and saved to program files. Open CPN


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't think I'm a slouch with computers, but this stuff kinda makes me feel dizzy! My handheld is not a garmin btw, nothing available for it. It's a "I finder H20" from Lowrance, Nauticpath charts are great but I'm clueless how to us it for input to the the laptop.


----------



## FDR14127 (Apr 14, 2010)

*update for 2015*

Last season I used Open CPN and the season before that SeaClear II under Wine (I use an old Thinkpad running Linux). This year we will be using PolarNav. We use the ENC charts from NOAA due to the legal constraints on having charts aboard at all times. Raster are also there but not 'as' legal perhaps. 
Everything has to be tickty poo as we sail out of Niagara and are subject to boarding here on the border by the US CG, RCMP, Canadian CG, Ontario Provincial police, Niagara Regional (CA) police, Niagara Cnty Sheriff (US), ICE (Customs,Immigration Enforcement).
All the above software runs of the gpsd drivers and works fine.
Update....we have given up on PolarNav since it doesn't talk to gpsd...Using the new release of OpenCPN with AIS and lots of new interesting plug ins. Hoping Navigatrix comes out with a new release.....⚓


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

deniseO30 said:


> That's what P----es me off. We buy things touted as great from great manufactures like Lowrance and Garmin and wind up with hundreds of $ worth of nothing. Hell I can't even find a way to connect mine to anything other then the 12 volt outlet cable.


Its called the "technology refresh cycle" and its getting shorter and shorter. If you think marine electronics are expensive pick up an aviation magazine and check out what a nav/comm unit for an airplane costs. The replacement for the "ancient" 8 year old GPS in my aircraft is $12,000, plus around $2000 for installation. I won't be making that upgrade any time soon. My first aviation handheld has been adapted to the boat and shows lat/long and lots of other info and feeds NEMA to the DSC radio, so even though it doesn't have marine charting, its still useful.

The Lowrance chartplotter on the boat has out dated charts, so I have to remind myself to be careful. I carelessly cut a mark while following the "magenta line" recently not realizing the mark I was passing was not on the chart and the one I thought I was passing was still a 1/2 mile or more ahead. I was already watching the depth carefully and fortunately, there was enough water to pass on the wrong side. Its a lesson in how easy it is to get lured into the "Going Perfectly Straight", GPS syndrome.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's frustrating for sure.. great marketing for manufactures.. like cell phones.. none cross over to different carriers


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

midlifesailor said:


> The Lowrance chartplotter on the boat has out dated charts, so I have to remind myself to be careful. I carelessly cut a mark while following the "magenta line" recently not realizing the mark I was passing was not on the chart and the one I thought I was passing was still a 1/2 mile or more ahead. I was already watching the depth carefully and fortunately, there was enough water to pass on the wrong side. Its a lesson in how easy it is to get lured into the "Going Perfectly Straight", GPS syndrome.


That's the beauty of plotting your routes on OpenCPN or SeaClear and transferring them into the GPS (if you have a GPS that can do that). You are able to plot your route on the most up-to-date NOAA chart (if you're in the US), and by transferring it into the GPS you have a reliable route despite what the out-of-date charts in the GPS say. You can also use those programs to add waypoints for new markers, obstructions, and comments about obsolete markers.

I think this redundancy between the NOAA charts and the GPS is a good thing that can help avoid the pitfalls of out-of-date charts in the GPS. But, as you say, you do need to "follow the magenta line."

This year I have put a RAM mount for my netbook in the cockpit. The netbook picks up both GPS and AIS signals via Bluetooth for display in OpenCPN. It's still to early for me to rave about how good it is. But last weekend when we were out the AIS did clearly identify a freighter that had been anchored 2 nm upriver that had just pulled it up and was accelerating toward us. From that distance I would not have been able to tell that it had started moving, so it was a good early warning to stay out of the channel. That was the primary reason I installed it over the winter, so it appears to be working as I had hoped.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

RD, I need to connect with you about this stuff. Netbook in the cockpit.. sounds enticing.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Best to keep the netbook below and run the VGA up to the cockpit. Monitors are cheaper to replace than computers if they get wet. You could also run a wireless hand (finger) mouse in the cockpit, if needed.

I bought a new laptop for the nav station and will probably incorporate the netbook into a cockpit arrangement, then network them together to use the same files/routes.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Guys it just doesn't make sense to me. Laptops/netbooks aren't waterproof, you can't read the screens in direct sunlight and you still need an external GPS unit, cables, software, etc. Then there's the grief of getting charts loaded.

You can get a chartplotter for what you're going to spend and it has none of those issues. If you go Garmin you can add laptop software for $27 that will allow you to do route planning on the laptop's larger screen (HomePort).

Just sayin...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Different things work for different people. I'm a fair weather daysailor, and I sailed all year last year with nary a drop in my cockpit. My netbook display is brighter than any chartplotter that I've seen, and it has an anti-glare matte finish. I had it out in full daylight on Sunday without a problem. In fact, I could see it easily, but struggled to see my handheld GPS. I have a membrane cover for the keyboard in case the occasional drop strays into the cockpit. It is fully wireless - it sends/receives its data by Bluetooth (see the other thread for details on how I accomplished this) and has great battery life. Because it's wireless, if the weather turns south, I can easily move it down into the cabin or just turn it off and stow it. The netbook was sitting around unused since I got my Blackberry, so it was free. But it only cost $400 when I bought it, and can now be replaced for $300.

And most importantly, the OpenCPN display is far more customizable than the Garmin chartplotters that I was looking at, and the AIS targets are showing up great. Last Sunday I got 10 minutes notice of a barge that was coming around a blind bend in the river.

So far it is a very viable solution for me as an AIS display console and secondary chart plotter. YMMV.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm also not looking to run a chartplotter non-stop. It would be a very occasional thing. Usually, I'm just overlaying tracks after-the-fact for post-race analysis.

The cool thing about my boat, is that I can clearly see the navstation in the cabin while sitting in the cockpit. I can have my Garmin mounted in the cockpit, feeding the laptop in the cabin, and see what's happening.

The joys of a smaller boat.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

JimMcGee said:


> Guys it just doesn't make sense to me. Laptops/netbooks aren't waterproof,


You can get a waterproof case for the Ipad.



> you can't read the screens in direct sunlight


Not ideal, but not bad either. I can't read my chartplotter with my polarized sunglasses on either. Both take minor tweaks to the process.



> and you still need an external GPS unit, cables, software, etc.


Not with the Ipad. There is a built in GPS receiver and a bluetooth external receiver available



> Then there's the grief of getting charts loaded.


Again, an amazing difference. I've yet to see anything take more than 30 to 60 seconds to download.



> You can get a chartplotter for what you're going to spend


I don't think so. With every bell, whistle, app, etc, I'm into my Ipad for less that $1,000. That said, this is strictly a backup to my chartplotter, not my primary means of navigation.

However, add the functionality of 3G internet access and weather planning, email, etc, all make it far more useful than a chartplotter.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The Ipad's batt is also good for 10 hours, so keeping the anchor alarm app on overnight won't require house bank drain to the chartplotter.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, I'm still learning CPN.. It's pretty amazing! Downloaded more charts..

I was reading on CF and they talk some pretty confusing things to me. I was hoping for some simpler terms in answers here.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

You know you can get the complete raster library from NOAA for free right?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yes, where I've been getting them Bubb thanks


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

JimMcGee said:


> ...Then there's the grief of getting charts loaded....


I'm curious where you got this idea. Once you set the directory in OpenCPN or SeaClear/MapCal, the charts load automatically. Downloads of US coastal areas are free, and it's as simple as extracting a zip file and moving the charts into the proper directory. This is a ridiculously simple and cheap way to get frequent updates, especially since the charts are continuously updated to reflect Local Notice to Mariners. They're a lot more up to date than anything you'd buy from Garmin or the others, and certainly less expensive.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

RhythmDoctor said:


> imple as extracting a zip file and moving the charts into the proper directory. This is a ridiculously simple and cheap way to get frequent updates,


Rick.. it is? 

but then HVAC is easy for me...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Rick.. it is?


Trust me, once you have it set up and working properly, the periodic updates will be a piece of cake. Put the chart directory in a place where you'll find it, like your My Documents folder if using Windows.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I'm curious where you got this idea. Once you set the directory in OpenCPN or SeaClear/MapCal, the charts load automatically. Downloads of US coastal areas are free, and it's as simple as extracting a zip file and moving the charts into the proper directory. This is a ridiculously simple and cheap way to get frequent updates, especially since the charts are continuously updated to reflect Local Notice to Mariners. They're a lot more up to date than anything you'd buy from Garmin or the others, and certainly less expensive.


I was playing with SeaClear on a spare laptop and it was running into trouble moving between charts. This was a year or so ago and that bug may have been fixed by now. At the time I did a Google search on the issue and came up with a number of posts about people having trouble loading charts.

To be honest I didn't take it all that far. About that time I was sitting in the cockpit trying to play with the software and couldn't read the #$%# screen for the sun glare.

For all the reasons I mentioned earlier the chart plotter seemed like a better idea. After all it's designed to be used in any kind of weather and it's easier to use (my opinion) than PC based software with a lot of drop down menus.

At the end of the day it's whatever works for you. For me the chartplotter at around $400 made the most sense (Garmin 441s).

I haven't played with an iPad yet but I'm starting to think I need to. AIS on an iPad???? RD, is there really an app for that???

Jim


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

RhythmDoctor, now that you've had your C25 for a while how do you like her? She looks great in the photo.










Jim


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Jim - I love the C250. It's about perfect for our needs right now. It's easy to take out for daysails (which is about all we have time for), but big enough that my son can retreat into the cabin if he gets bored, and big enough to spend a few days on short cruises when we choose to (only once so far). The pic that you see was taken during our one cruise at the Chesapeake City public dock by Wayne (SV Virginia Dare).

SeaClear is definitely tougher to configure than OpenCPN. You need to run a separate MapCal program, "Set Directories" to tell it where the directory folder is, make sure to end the path with "\*" to pick up subfolders, and then fish through the menus to tell it to "Recreate" its chart list. That's a lot of steps, so many people have difficulties. OpenCPN, which Denise is using, is a lot more straightforward. In both cases, once you configure it you can update existing charts by simply replacing them.

Denise - Sorry the CF group is confusing. It's an odd combination of programmers and sailors, and many of them are not native English speakers, so the messages can sometimes be difficult to understand.

To get your charts to show up in OpenCPN, extract them into a folder:








...and then go into OpenCPN and navigate to the folder and click "Add Selection":


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

As I said earlier, all I've done so far is load up charts and overlay GPS tracks after the fact. Today, I created 2 routes and uploaded them into my GPS for my race tomorrow.

I'm using a Garmin GPS72 that uses a proprietary 4-pin serial cable in the back, and the other end of the cable is a standard 9-pin serial cable. I bought a serial-to-USB adapter so the GPS can communicate with my laptop.

The problem is, the Garmin doesn't communicate directly with OpenCPN. I have to import/export .gpx files (tracks or routes) to a cheezy, free program called EasyGPS. 

I want to try chart plotting and I can't do this until I can cut out the middle-man and make OpenCPN see the Garmin GPS72. I reviewed the manual that was posted and it was not very helpful. 

Just as for EasyGPS, I have OpenCPN set for 4800bps, 8N1, flow control off, COM port 4. On my laptop, I have the Prolific serial-USB bridge in the Control Panel set for the same thing as per the manual. I tried 9600bps also, with no success.

The only difference I can see, is that I had to tell EasyGPS that it was talking to a Garmin brand GPS. There is no such provision in OpenCPN.

Anyone have a clue on how to get OpenCPN to talk to my GPS directly so I can chart plot?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Bubble.... I'm feeling dizzy again! eek


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Bubble.... I'm feeling dizzy again! eek


LOL...just ignore it Denise. Your GPS won't talk to OpenCPN anyway. If you upgrade to a different GPS, _and_ I figure out how to make OpenCPN talk to it, I'll step you through the process.

I'm ashamed to admit it, but I work in IT and computer networking and I can't get the program to talk to the GPS. Either my GPS isn't supported by OpenCPN or I have a setting out of whack.

I can make EasyGPS talk to the Garmin, so I'm thinking it's the former not the latter.:hothead I asked over on CF, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I have been enjoying reading the charts and I do know how to drop a mark, move the boat location etc.. I may get a "puck" and try it for fun. But until I can afford a "real" chart plotter I'm stuck with the Lowrance H2O. I should have bought the interface cable when I bought the unit.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Bubblehead, I had OpenCPN working on my other laptop which was running an older version (1.3.6 maybe?) with my GPS72H. I haven't been able to get it working with the newer version 2.3.1 for realtime positioning, but that's mostly because I can't get that version running on that laptop at all. I did manage to get 2.3.1 to talk to the 72 to upload waypoints/routes on my Linux PC, you have to check the box in the setup page for OpenCPN that says to use Garmin GRM/GRMS (Host) and that just worked. Can't get it to receive realtime position info from the GPS though.
[Edit] This was using the USB port on the 72H, but I don't think that would make a difference, the USB should be even harder to get working!
[Edit 2] So I can run the old version and have realtime plotting, or I can run the new one and have waypoint upload to the GPS, what a choice


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

Aha! I just got it all working on my Ubuntu laptop. I love randomly running commands


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

Garmin GPSs are known to communicate in their own "language" that is different from NMEA sentences. Some of their serial pucks (like the 18x LVC) can be set to speak either native Garmin sentences or true NMEA. Their USB version of the 18x will only speak Garmin. Most of their handhelds, including my Oregon 400c (and apparently Bubblehead's model), will only output Garmin sentences, so you would either need a translation program to interface between the two, or software that is written to recognize OpenCPN, as you mentioned.



BubbleheadMd said:


> ...The only difference I can see, is that I had to tell EasyGPS that it was talking to a Garmin brand GPS. There is no such provision in OpenCPN.
> 
> Anyone have a clue on how to get OpenCPN to talk to my GPS directly so I can chart plot?


I am very puzzled by this statement. My version of OpenCPN does interface directly with Garmin handhelds. In the past I got it to work with my Oregon, although this year I am using it with the 18x.

Did you try this?:


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Rythym-

I've got everything working now. First, I upgraded to the latest version of OpenCPN. Second, in order to upload routes and waypoints to the GPS, the GPS has to be communicating in the Garmin format.

In order to perform the chart logging function, the GPS must communicate in the NMEA format. I don't know why, that's just how OpenCPN wants it. It's not a huge inconvenience to toggle back and forth between modes. It's just not obvious that you have to do it.

Denise-
If you get on eBay and buy an old Garmin handheld and a serial to USB converter, we can set you up pretty cheaply.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Rythym-
> 
> I've got everything working now....In order to perform the chart logging function, the GPS must communicate in the NMEA format. I don't know why, that's just how OpenCPN wants it.


I am glad that you got it working, but your experience is different from mine. I had gotten it working both ways: 1) by translating the Garmin to NMEA using Garmin's "Spanner" software to do the translation (available for free from Garmin's website) and with OpenCPN set for NMEA input on a COM port, and 2) directly using native Garmin format with the "Garmin" setting in OpenCPN.

Now that I think of it, I know why yours did not work both ways. The "Garmin" setting is for direct USB connections only with no COM port emulation. Since your device is serial, you used a USB-serial dongle which emulates a COM port. So that's why the "Garmin" setting in OpenCPN did not work for your device. Others who have newer Garmin devices the connect by USB should be able to get it to work both ways, like I did.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

USB GPS goes for around $35 in Amazon. Buy one and be done with all this.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

tomperanteau said:


> USB GPS goes for around $35 in Amazon. Buy one and be done with all this.


Tomp,

Are you referring to a GPS puck? Can you please provide a link? I might be interested in buying what you're talking about.

I'll still need my little hand-held unit when I'm day sailing or short distance racing, but a straight GPS puck or something for chart logging might be the ticket.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Are you referring to a GPS puck? Can you please provide a link? I might be interested in buying what you're talking about.


Yes. Here is the URL, but all you need to do is a search for "USB GPS" at Amazon. It's the same price I paid and this is the same model. It came with a disk that installs the COM port drivers that I have tried with both Vista and Windows 7. I use this to feed OpenCPN and it works great.

Amazon.com: GlobalSat BU-353 Waterproof USB GPS Receiver: Electronics


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

tomperanteau said:


> Yes. Here is the URL, but all you need to do is a search for "USB GPS" at Amazon. It's the same price I paid and this is the same model. It came with a disk that installs the COM port drivers that I have tried with both Vista and Windows 7. I use this to feed OpenCPN and it works great.
> 
> Amazon.com: GlobalSat BU-353 Waterproof USB GPS Receiver: Electronics


This is a great, user-friendly way to turn your laptop into a chartplotter, with all the plusses and minuses that have already been mentioned. I purchased a similar device a year ago before I decided to also buy a marine handheld. It was useful for "getting my feet wet" and gave me a chance to get familiar with SeaClear and OpenCPN.

However, if you have a VHF radio with DSC, I'd still encourage all of you to get a GPS puck that outputs true NMEA via RS232, split that output into two, and feed one to the VHF and the second to the laptop through a USB-serial converter. It is a little more complicated, but someday you may be glad that your VHF can send out an automated distress call with your GPS coordinates electronically embedded into it.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Clever. I have a VHF with DSC capability. I'll look into that after I buy the puck. Thanks for the link, Tompe.


----------



## subway sailor (Jun 5, 2014)

TakeFive said:


> There are many ways to make this work, each with its plusses and minuses:
> 
> [*]My "primary" GPS is a Garmin Oregon 400c handheld. You can easily connect it to a laptop with a standard USB cable, and OpenCPN recognizes it directly (just select "Garmin" under GPS). I almost decided to use this to feed GPS into OpenCPN, but I decided I wanted to be able to verify that the GPS feeding my radio was giving valid coordinates, so I went with the option shown above. Details of that are in - although it is a little more complicated than beginners may be interested in.
> [/LIST]


i need a basic tutorial to do what you say you can do...i have struggeled to get it all to work...no i need to see my garmin 400c connect to opencpn....would you kindly contact me


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

subway sailor said:


> i need a basic tutorial to do what you say you can do...i have struggeled to get it all to work...no i need to see my garmin 400c connect to opencpn....would you kindly contact me


It has been over 3 years since I connected my Oregon to a laptop. I've moved on to different hardware, and my current tablet has no full size USB connector, so I can't replicate what I used to do. I do still use the Oregon as a backup unit and track recorder, but it's strictly a standalone unit - I don't connect it to a laptop.

As I recall, I ran Garmin Spanner software to take the USB input from the Oregon and convert it to an emulated COM port. Then I configured OpenCPN to take input on that COM port and everything worked fine. In the Oregon, you need to go into communications setup and activate the "Spanner" option.

One problem with this may be the Spanner software, which I believe is not 64-bit compatible, so it may not work with the latest laptop hardware and software. You'll have to figure this out.

[EDIT: Spanner only works with Windows XP, which is what I was running 3 years ago. You need to use something different on the newer operating systems.]

In the 3+ years since then, OpenCPN has gone through many upgrades and improvements, and I believe that it may no longer need the Spanner software to make the interface. There is a "Garmin" option in the setup dialog, and I believe that selecting this is supposed to make the program accept the Oregon's USB input natively, without having to emulate a COM port. But like I said, I cannot test this to verify because my current hardware does not have the connectors to do it.

Your best source of help for this would be the OpenCPN support forum at CruisersForum. Connecting external USB sensors is one of the most commonly asked questions there, so if you search the messages there you will likely find an answer to your problem.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

OK, I had to go down to the boat tonight to check on some things, so I booted up my old Windows XP Netbook. I plugged the Oregon 400c in using a USB cable. When the device asks whether to go to Mass Storage, tap "No." The Netbook recognized the Oregon in the operating system. I launched OpenCPN 3.2.2 (current stable version), went into the Connection Options, and added a new connection. On the drop-down menu where it asks you to select a COM port, go to the very bottom and select Garmin-USB. Tap "Accept," then click the check box for "NMEA Debug Window." You should see the NMEA data stream updating every second.

With this method you do not need the Garmin Spanner software - it's all done by OpenCPN. Therefore, it should also work on Windows Vista, 7, or 8.

Recognize that the only thing your Oregon is going to do is send the GPS coordinates to your computer. You're not going to see any of the built-in charts with OpenCPN. You need to download electronic charts to see that.


----------

